# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  łuszczyca

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Już od trzech miesięcy walczę bezskutecznie z tą chorobą. Mój lekarz nie wiele mi pomógł. Czy jest jakiś skuteczny lek?

----------


## Karaoke

Z łuszczycą to wielki problem i raczej nie wyleczalny do końca - jesteś pod opieką dermatologa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczy mnie dermatolog,przepisuje różne maści sterydowe i zamiast lepiej jest coraz gorzej. Proszę, doradźcie jakiś skuteczny lek.

----------


## daria76

słyszałam że na łuszcycę dobry jest clobex, ale bezwzględnie trzeba stosować go wg zaleceń lekarza

----------


## kasieńka

ja też mam problem z tą wstrętną łuszczycą ,od kilku dni stosuję szampon clobex i muszę wam powiedzieć, że jest trochę lepiej  :Smile:

----------


## patryk

witam wszystkich. łuszczyca jest paskudna i tak do końca to chyba nie da się jej wyleczyć, ale trzeba próbować. ja moją walkę z łuszczycą jak na razie wygrywam, od dwóch tygodni stosuję wspomniany już wcześniej szampon clobex  :Smile:

----------


## haidi

mój lekarz przepisał mi clobex, stosuję go już trzeci tydzień i już jest lepiej - jestem dobrej myśli że całkowicie pozbędę się łuszczycy

----------


## Marceli77

Clobex polecił mi znajomy lekarz, poszedłem do dermatologa i przepisał mi ten lek. Trzeba pamiętać o tym, że są to sterydy ale szampon daje szybkie efekty. Moja łuszczyca nie była może tak bardzo zaawansowana toteż udało się ją szybko zaleczyć. Polecam jeśli komuś zależy na szybkim usunięciu tego z glowy.

----------


## TomaszK

Polecam maść propolisową.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem powinnaś zmienić lekarza, skoro ten wydaje się być niekompetentny. To poważna choroba, nie można sprawy ignorować. Wybieranie leków, na własną odpowiedzialność może zaszkodzić a nie pomóc. Proponowałaby wybrać dobrego lekarza, jeśli mieszkasz w Warszawie, to polecam cm Falck, tam jest jeden świetny dermatolog. Ale to zależy od tego gdzie mieszkasz...

----------


## mino

witam, podłączam się do tematu, mam podobny problem.
Niedawno znalazłam w sieci informacje na temat preparatów dr michaels, z tego co piszą na ich stronie (wyniki badań itd) to dają dosyć dobre rezultaty jeśli chodzi o leczenie objawów. Co sądzicie na ten temat? Używaliście może?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tu masz wypowiedzi na temat dr michaels

----------


## mino

Dzięki za link, ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak wygląda używanie takich preparatów "w praktyce". Czy są na receptę, jak są wydajne i po jakim czasie można się spodziewać efektów? proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

preparaty kupisz w niektórych aptekach bez recepty, najtaniej można je dostać w sklepie internetowym tu: Dermokosmetyki DR MICHAELS Efekty, tj. znaczne ograniczenie łuszczenia się skóry oraz zniwelowanie swędzenia - po dwóch tygodniach stosowania. preparaty są dosyć wydajne.

----------


## mino

bardzo dziękuję za informacje :*

----------


## agusia

ja osobiście mam doświadczenie jedynie z szamponem clobex, zapisał mi go lekarz i stosowałam się do zaleceń, leczenie trwało ok 6 tygodni

----------


## Tarczyn

Oczywiście że jest taki lek, a mianowicie szampon clobex. Skutecznie działa. Gorąco go polecam i pozdrawiam. Oraz życzę powodzenia w leczeniu łuszczycy głowy.

----------


## Dominiqa

Przyznam wam się, że łuszczyca jest chorobą, z którą mam do czynienia od  urodzenia. Moja mama na nią chorowała przez całe życie. Cała szafa maści, powszechny krem nivea traktowany jak mydło i setki dni kiedy chodziłam do chorej matki do szpitala, by mama "podreperowała się" na wakacje i mogła jechać z nami: tatą i bratem nad morze. Jaka była szczęśliwa, gdy na plaży w Krynicy Morskiej mogła wyjść w kostiumie kąpielowym nie ciągnąc za sobą tysięcy spojrzeń przez które przemawiał wstręt. Najgorsze jednak były zimy, gdy nawrót choroby, stres nerwowy związany z pracą w której już nie mogli patrzeć na jej kolejne L4. To wszystko doprowadzało ją do stanów zapalnych skóry. Większość z nich pojawiało się jak na zamówienie. Pamiętam, że ukojenie dawała wówczas mamie herbatka z brzozy. Myślałam, że to był przypadek, dziś nazwali by to placebo, ale potwierdzenie znalazłam na stronie /www.doz.pl/ziola/p5486-Brzoza_brodawkowata_Brzoza_omszona

----------


## asia.s

Ja od paru tygodni stosuje preparat Sufrin, moja znajoma, która tez boryka sie z łuszczycą,  poleciła mi ten produkt. Po kilkumiesięcznej kuracji u niej widać znaczącą poprawę. Poczytałam na temat siarki i aż byłam zdumiona jej właściwościami. Dlatego głęboko wierzę, że mi także preparat ten pomoże. Póki co odczuwam tylko, że swędzenie jakby złagodniało.. ale gdy poprawę większa zauważę to odezwę się ponownie i wszystkim zainteresowanym opisze! :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Na łuszczyce głowy polecam szampon clobex... Jest naprawdę świetny moja kuzynka ma łuszczycę. Co prawda stosuję clobex od niedawna..., ale i tak widać znaczną poprawę. Pozdrowionka

----------


## jackie

Należy zwrócić uwagę, że łuszczyca jest powiązana ze stresem, który zaognia objawy i warto o tym pamiętać. W aptece kupisz różne maści, najlepiej jednak aby leczenie odbywało się pod kontrolą dermatologa. Zwracaj też uwagę na kosmetyki, które stosujecie. Ważne by były bez chemicznych dodatków, konserwantów które szkodzą. Najlepiej byłoby sięgnąć po naturalne dermokosmetyki, zerknij sobie na Botani. Uważaj na detergenty, unikaj materiałów które mogą podrażniać skórę.

----------


## Dominiqa

Zgadzam się całkowicie z "jackie". Eksperymentowanie może skończyć się stanami zapalnymi. Jako że uważam się za fachowca z racji obcowania z tą chorobą przez blisko trzydzieści lat, chciała bym podpowiedzieć jeszcze jeden sposób na stany zapalne i odprężenie dla osoby chorej. To kąpiele i okłady błotne z borowiny. Mama dawniej w szpitalach często miała na przemian kąpiele parafinowe lub błotne. Nie wiem czy jeszcze teraz stosuje się je w leczeniu tej choroby. Znalazłam informacje o tej terapii w encyklopedii ziół : www.doz.pl/czytelnia/a1141-Moc_borowin Może komuś się przydadzą albo zasugeruje swojemu dermatologowi. Pamiętam ze mamie pomagały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A gdzie tą siarkę można kupić?? U mnie w aptece nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja od paru tygodni stosuje preparat Sufrin, moja znajoma, która tez boryka sie z łuszczycą,  poleciła mi ten produkt. Po kilkumiesięcznej kuracji u niej widać znaczącą poprawę. Poczytałam na temat siarki i aż byłam zdumiona jej właściwościami. Dlatego głęboko wierzę, że mi także preparat ten pomoże. Póki co odczuwam tylko, że swędzenie jakby złagodniało.. ale gdy poprawę większa zauważę to odezwę się ponownie i wszystkim zainteresowanym opisze! :-)


Gdzie ta siarkę można nabyć? bo w mym mieście w aptece tego specyfiku nie ma.

----------


## asia.s

Może akurat nie w każdej stacjonarnej aptece go mają. Jeśli masz w okolicy sklep zielarski  to też można popytać. A gdy wrzucisz w google Sufrin to już wiele sprzedawców znajdziesz :-) 
Ja również kupuje w sieci w dobrej cenie u stałego sprzedawcy, nie chce tu robić nachalnej reklamy, więc ewentualne namiary mogę dać na prv

----------


## Monika M

> Może akurat nie w każdej stacjonarnej aptece go mają. Jeśli masz w okolicy sklep zielarski  to też można popytać. A gdy wrzucisz w google Sufrin to już wiele sprzedawców znajdziesz :-) 
> Ja również kupuje w sieci w dobrej cenie u stałego sprzedawcy, nie chce tu robić nachalnej reklamy, więc ewentualne namiary mogę dać na prv


 

asia.s - obserwuje twoje wypowiedzi na temat siarki i jestem ciekawa jak ci służy? czy możesz coś więcej napisać o jej stosowaniu? Ja wypróbowałam tak wiele przeróżnych środków i jestem zawiedziona ich działaniem dlatego dość ostrożnie podchodzę także do tego sufrinu, choć mam ochotę dać mu szansę ;-) dlatego będę wdzięczna za każde szczegółowe info..

----------


## asia.s

> asia.s - obserwuje twoje wypowiedzi na temat siarki i jestem ciekawa jak ci służy? czy możesz coś więcej napisać o jej stosowaniu? Ja wypróbowałam tak wiele przeróżnych środków i jestem zawiedziona ich działaniem dlatego dość ostrożnie podchodzę także do tego sufrinu, choć mam ochotę dać mu szansę ;-) dlatego będę wdzięczna za każde szczegółowe info..


Dopóki nie spróbujesz to  nie dowiesz się jak siarka na ciebie działa. Każdy może mieć różną przyczynę swoich chorób, stany zapalne, geny, niedobór minerałów itp dlatego jeśli chodzi o samo przyswojenie siarki to tylko trzeba dać jej szanse i obserwować organizm, bo u jednych efekty mogą byc szybciej u innych później.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja mam do was pytanko
od pewnego czasu zauważyłem u siebie suchą łuszczącą się skórę na łokciach, a od pewnego czasu na dłoniach i stopach schodzi mi skóra mimo że kremuje. Nie wyglada to może jakoś bardzo strasznie, ale chciałem sie was zapytać czy moga to byc początki łuszczycy?

W rodzinie nikt nie chorował, sam mam 22 lata.

prosze o odpowiedzi z góry dziekuje wam

----------


## asia.s

Musisz dokładnie obserwować zmiany na skórze może to zwykłe przesuszenie... ale jeśli po kremowaniu, nawilżaniu nie widać zmian po kilkunastu dniach to może być zalążek łuszczycy, a czy ktoś w rodzinie Twej chorował na łuszczycę? Bo jesli tak to są większe "szanse" że to może być ta choroba...

----------


## asia.s

> Należy zwrócić uwagę, że łuszczyca jest powiązana ze stresem, który zaognia objawy i warto o tym pamiętać. W aptece kupisz różne maści, najlepiej jednak aby leczenie odbywało się pod kontrolą dermatologa. Zwracaj też uwagę na kosmetyki, które stosujecie. Ważne by były bez chemicznych dodatków, konserwantów które szkodzą. Najlepiej byłoby sięgnąć po naturalne dermokosmetyki, zerknij sobie na Botani. Uważaj na detergenty, unikaj materiałów które mogą podrażniać skórę.


-jackie - a jakich składników chemicznych, SLSów wg ciebie należy unikać? bo przyznaje gdy czytam skład preparatu  to ocean nieznanych nazw się wylewa..

----------


## kamiloos

Witam, mam następujący problem. Od jakiegoś czasu co kilka tygodni na policzkach i nosie obserwuję zaczerwienioną, suchą skórę. Skóry złuszcza się, czasami występują też ropiejące pryszcze. Stan ten naprzemian zanika i co jakiś czas powraca. Nie jestem pewien co to może być. Próbowałem diagnozować się w pewnym serwisie i System stwierdził u mnie łuszczyce i zalecił wizytę u dermatologa. Ja myślałem, że to może być raczej jakieś uczulenie np. na kosmetyki. Waszym zdaniem moje objawy wskazują na łuszczyce? Mogę na razie wstrzymać się, czy lepiej od razu udac się do lekarza?

----------


## Karaoke

Nie sądzę żeby to była łuszczyca, wizyta u specjalisty na pewno się przyda - obejrzy i doradzi najlepsze specyfiki.

----------

